# The mixed bag.



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

A mix of you tube tracks that range from Hmmmm interesting/different to Sacrilege. Links below to give an idea

interesting?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Different


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

SACRILEGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

*Category - "If They Were Canadian This Would Be The Greatest Song Ever Released But They're Not, So It Isn't" *- 






If the above video is not available in your country try these - 





















Real category as per OP - "_Interesting_ use of percussion to drive dynamics of both rhythm and melody...."

Translation from Canadian to English - "Cool tune, eh?"


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Category: Great Songwriter Writes Another Great Song*


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Rock(?) on medieval instruments, First track is a bit variable in tempo and volume, Shawm, Sackbutt, lute etc, bit of piano creeps in intro of track 4; to sum up - Variable


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

@Sydney Nova Scotia, Chambers Brothers comes up as "Video unavail;able" here, probably applies to UK, maybe other countries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Dorsetmike said:


> @Sydney Nova Scotia, Chambers Brothers comes up as "Video unavail;able" here, probably applies to UK, maybe other countries.


Thanks for the heads up, Dorset Mike - try these - (this happens all the time when I try to add videos to your Baroque thread)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> *Category: Great Songwriter Writes Another Great Song*


Neil Finn is the brother of Tim Finn writer of one of my favourite tunes who appeared together as members of Split Enz -

Link only - 









_Interesting facts...
_
"Six Months in a Leaky Boat" is a single from New Zealand art rock group Split Enz's album Time and Tide. It was written by Tim Finn and released as a single in 1982.

The song is a reference to the time it took pioneers to sail to New Zealand (hence the reference to Aotearoa and "The Tyranny of Distance" - a history by Geoffrey Blainey), and a metaphor that refers to lead singer Tim Finn's nervous breakdown.

The song was "discouraged from airplay" in Britain during the Falklands War by the BBC for reasons of morale - it was thought that references to leaky boats were not appropriate during the naval action in the war.

RIP - Australian drummer for Split Enz and Crowded House Paul Hester (8 January 1959 - 26 March 2005)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

This one's good for a chuckle


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Got first and last of those 3, second came up "not available in your country"


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

One of the finest songwriters on the planet. He has written literally dozens of great songs.

Try this one:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

For a lady that likes the fiddle


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^^ Wow! And Wow again!
Girl can fiddle - girl can dance!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^^ Wow! And Wow again!
> Girl can fiddle - girl can dance!


And at the same time doing both .......


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Fiddle Guru in his bachelor days - he may have acquired some sense now, along with his clever & charming wife.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What about this then? 
It's baroque in period and some elements of style, and it's folk/traditional - but with a 'groovy' gloss on it.

Hey, who cares - it's fab!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Uilleann Pipes


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Hoagy in his rockin' chair. I know how he feels!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

A bit of virtuoso guitar











and the same man on Lute


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Continuing my Jan Akkerman selection.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> One of the finest songwriters on the planet. He has written literally dozens of great songs.
> 
> Try this one:


Always reminds me of the Magnetic Fields' 'The Book of Love'


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The kids in my class love this. It may be over 10 years old but it still makes me smile.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Focus, Love remembered; Jan Akkerman was part of Focus when this was recorded.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Ready for a chuckle?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Blackmore's Night, folk rock


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Duelling banjos


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Jan Akkerman Fantasie for Lute


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Mel Tormé and Cleo Laine full album

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOgZdi5oxTqCj5WubVFpR047cQ6cYqrV8


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Street musician, a bit different


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Recently I've been utterly fascinated by Billie Eilish, as much for the visuals as for the music, but the music certainly fits what she's doing. This is like... psychological horror minimalism, or something. Almost Kubrick-esque:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

How do you classify this? Some contrived rhymes and dubious "scat" singing. I do like the "oompah" bass though.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

^ Pretty sure that's just a pastiche of early (20s?) jazz. Kinda like when Brian Setzer was doing 50s rock in the 80s, or how many so many contemporary bands/artists are going back to 80s synth pop.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> How do you classify this? Some contrived rhymes and dubious "scat" singing. I do like the "oompah" bass though.


I remember the *Pasadena Roof Orchestra* were much in the same groove.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Metairie Road said:


> I remember the *Pasadena Roof Orchestra* were much in the same groove.


True, I enjoy them as well, reminiscent of the 1920s/30s small ensembles playing in posh tea rooms, hotels etc.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Found this while looking for something else


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Bit of nostalgia, 1937 George Formby


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Still on the nostalgia with a bit of comedy






This has become a bit of an earworm for me!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Scottish Folk +Scottish Rock Beat = MacFabulous. 






Lyrics - Child Ballad 183:

As I cam in by Fiddichside, on a May mornin
I spied Willie MacIntosh an oor before the dawnin

Turn again, turn again, turn again, I'se bid ye
If ye burn Auchindoun, Huntly he will heid ye.

Heid me or hang me, that shall never fear me
I'll burn Auchindoun tho' the life leave me.

As I cam in bi Fiddichside on a May mornin
Auchindoun was in a bleeze, an hour before the dawning.

Crawing, crawing, for a' your crouse crawin' 
Ye burnt yer crop an tint your wings an oor before the dawnin

(Crowing, crowing, for all your bold crowing,
Ye burned your crop and lost your wings an hour before the dawning.)


----------

